# Finally got out in boat!! Crappies



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well it has been awhile since i have had the boat out and it felt great!! Fished Oshay and swore i was fishing late September or early October. We started hitting some shallower wood first along shorelines and quickly changed to locating wood in 6-10 foot water or some flats in 7-12 foot. We were on fish rest of evening then,kept 47 crappies with a few in the 12-13" range but alot of 10-11" blacks that were heavy fish. Also towards dark got a wiper right around 15" and mean as heck what fighters they are. Also got a 18" saugeye as well. We were using Big Joshy's smaller crappie size swaggers in milktruese and white with a chartuese top. They were right on bottom would have to let bait hit bottom then start lifting and reeling it slowly they would hammer it. Water was 78 degrees and color was very good. We caught fish all over the lake north of home road just past home road south and all the way south. Just a awesome evening on the water.Also got out at night and got 5 nice saugeyes on red eye shads they were smashing thru shad and i would throw past bait and reel it in fast with a pause letting bait fall alittle then start it up again and bam. Fall fishing is gonna be fun!! Good fishing


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Fishslim strikes again! Nice report.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fishslim - Congrats on the Crappie - Do you know what the water temps were?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job, Im really pumped for fall fishing. It is my favorite time of yr.!
Bobby


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Snyd said:


> Fishslim - Congrats on the Crappie - Do you know what the water temps were?


Check out the entire post!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Troy,

I jealous, I haven't been out since we were in NY



Looky what I had dropped off to me today


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Good job slim nice haul. What weight jig head 1/8?
Sure would like to get my hands on a few of them swaggers...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Kim your jealous man i am of that i have been trying to get that forever. lol Those tTexas bass and crappies better look out. Heard you are heading out Monday have a good time and send me a couple pics. Must get net Swaggers are coming out soon. Have a new batch just dropped off to me will be getting some of them out to guys. Went out with big Joshy on Oshay for awhile again tonight we caught crappies but most were about 8-9" blacks with a few keeper whites. Wind was brutal got worse as evening went along. So we ended night trying a new proto type bait that Josh is now making really great looking bait in the water. Bass fishermen you are gonna luv this one. We got 1 bass and missed a couple also a black crappie. We only fished it about a half hour then started hearing crys for help and looked around in the growing darkness and saw a boat on othersid of river. Drove over and sure enough boat would not start and they were drifting north away from dock area towed them in and headed home. Was surprised tonight thought with front coming in bite would have been better but we only had a few good fish. We did each lose a large fish mine sure felt like a large eye and Josh i feel was a large flattie it hammered his swagger and took off and line just broke. Bummer!! Water was 78-81 today.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Kim your jealous man i am of that i have been trying to get that forever. lol Those tTexas bass and crappies better look out. Heard you are heading out Monday have a good time and send me a couple pics. Must get net Swaggers are coming out soon. Have a new batch just dropped off to me will be getting some of them out to guys. Went out with big Joshy on Oshay for awhile again tonight we caught crappies but most were about 8-9" blacks with a few keeper whites. Wind was brutal got worse as evening went along. So we ended night trying a new proto type bait that Josh is now making really great looking bait in the water. Bass fishermen you are gonna luv this one. We got 1 bass and missed a couple also a black crappie. We only fished it about a half hour then started hearing crys for help and looked around in the growing darkness and saw a boat on othersid of river. Drove over and sure enough boat would not start and they were drifting north away from dock area towed them in and headed home. Was surprised tonight thought with front coming in bite would have been better but we only had a few good fish. We did each lose a large fish mine sure felt like a large eye and Josh i feel was a large flattie it hammered his swagger and took off and line just broke. Bummer!! Water was 78-81 today.


Good work! And...thanks


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work Slim...
I will give you a call tonight if you are going to be around.

Those swaggers look pretty sweet.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice going slim. Got some crappies and son got a sm on the red eye shad. Had one vicious hit at dusk on a fast retrieve and could not believe I wiffed.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmmmmm, Swaggers........checks bank account. I may need a PM on this deal.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

That big flattie broke my heart when it broke my line! It was good to do some casting its been a while for me. Cant wait for the fall bite to heat up!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1277276#post1277276


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks fishslim for the great report as always!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Got back out last night man it was nice out bigger fish were quiet but did manage 8 saugeyes 13-16" kept 3 that took swagger so deep they would have died all right around 16". Got couple cats as well. Not alot of shad in area. Solid Chartruese swagger was ticket tonight no hits on red eye or jerk bait. Did get a bonus smallie as well.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Got out to O'shay last night. Tried for crappie with minnows and roadrunners and nada. So I switched to swaggers and started to try for saugeye. Interesting enough I started getting hammered by black crappies. I wasn't even using the crappie sized ones. I was using the firetiger 3 inchers. Love those black crappies, they fight like a pissed off bass. Every one jumped out of the water. Couldn't get any saugeye but I didn't cover much ground and I probably wasn't really in the right area.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

slim..great report.. some one pm me about these swaggers?? I am looking to get out to o shay...need to start getting a little practice in before deleware... thanks


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice report im glad to hear it. Those crappie have no problem eating a 2.75 inch bait. Im guessing the color you were using was what i call sunrise. Its orange and bright yellow. Thats been a very hot color combo. Ive done some with pink instead of orange and those are real good too. Ill be crankin some out asap!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats it, sunrise.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Way to go Capital funny thing is another guy a customer was there other day and was slip bobbering with minnows and while waiting for bobber to go he started casting some of the yellowtrues ones i gave him to try and same thing quit the slip bobber and just stayed throwing swaggers in 10-12 foot water bringing them in at a slow steady back to boat and blacks were all over them he did manage a 14" white in the fun. They work big or smaller!! Sady Dog hit the post site on Big Joshy's post will take you to how to get some!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Catch Capital Outdoorsman - Black Crappie are always fun to get into. I was not able to make it out this weekend so now I am very anxious to get out over Labor day weekend. Hope the pleasure boaters stay home!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

what size hooks do you guys use with those ? weighted? i sent joshy a email as i have to try these out looks like a hot bait.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

The 2.75 version you can use a 1/8th,3/16th,even 1/4 ounce jig. If you are fishing water 2-6 foot 1/8th works real well but the bulk of these baits will let you use a 3/16th effectivly even shallow. Deeper 6-15 foot i still use alot of 1/8th ounce when i want it to sink slower and work it slower jjust off bottom but 3/16th and the 1/4 work really well in those depths. Josh was using a 3/16th in around 8-12 foot water other day when we were crappie fishing and still was working way slow without banging bottom. All in how you position pole try different angles with your pole as you fish it lower of course will keep it down more very effective when just slow reeling steady in deeper water from boat. Higher angle holds bait up more as you swim it or sometimes hop it on bottom. That worked this afternoon at Indian on a nice 4 pounder in middle of a channel. Hook size is important we are using a size 1 longer shanked hook on our jigs we buy. Important to position bait straight on jig and have hook coming out of the center of body to get full effect of it's side to side roll. 2.5 Smaller version 1/16th or 1/8th work great with them. Hope that helps and answers some questions about them.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Correction the hook size is a 1/0. Thanks for the description of how we fishem troy. 

From now on these baits will have to be referred to as swaggin minnows. Since i came up with the name last year someone started selling swagger swimbaits online. To avoid confusion and someone accidentally buying any of those cookie cutter swimbaits i had to change the name. Sorry for any confusion this might cause. But these are one of a kind made from scratch, blood sweat and testing kind of baits with very precisely tuned action and the thought of someone confusing them with a store bought mold bait is not cool with me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That stinks, I think the name fitted them!!! Oh well its not the name that matters its the blood,sweating and testing that has made them! I cant say enough, How great these things work in the water!
Bobby
Btw, the bucketmouths tore em up yesterday in a local retention pond. They were chaseing it all the way out of the water. And when they got ahold of it they really slammed it good! 
Cant wait for some of the other stuff to be available


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah name was perfect but Swaggin Minnows will work. Why cause that bait is just a SWAGGIN!!! LOL Glad to hear the report told you bass love them as well as the eyes and crappies.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea they really did! Im kinda bummed(not really) cause I had my arm twisted into going to lake erie saterday(didnt take alot of twisting lol). I was planning on trying em out at the bucket. I know the shad have to be everywhere out there. And i just know the eyes are bustem on em!!!!!
Oh well i have all fall!
Bobby


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is how the Saugeyes were hitting the Swaggin Minnow. This guy was only about 14" but he was hungry! lol


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres a pic of the artist formerly known as swagger.

Swaggin minnows 2.75inch and 2.3 inch
and being seen for the first time on the web, introducing the swaggin craw.
the craw is only about a week old but its already done some damage on the creek smallies, got a nice 17 first few casts with it. its also taken a few lake bass already.

these are the appropriate size jigs to use. 1/0 hooks these are 3/16 and 1/8
unpainted have worked fine but painted will do also.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I would like to introduce myself to the swaggin minnow, but he's prolly as hard to meet as the swagger swim bait was. Lol
Nice line up. 
Any pics of the multi color?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the two colors are as rare as bigfoot right now sorry. There will be a few more 1 color options also. The fish like the one color baits just fine I assure you.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I use the 5th one down quite a bit and have done VERY well... the other night I took 5 eyes home with this bait. I have also hit a private pond with them and literally caught every type of fish in it. In 2 hours, we caught over 20 saugye, 10 bass, 2 huge cats and a number of crappie and gills. All caught on the same color swim. I call it milktruase but not sure what you are calling the color. If you want to try them out, definitely get that color. Waiting to get a shipment of white now. I have a few people who would really like those.
Ying


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

mike call me i have them and other soild colors mmany chartruse ones ready for pick up


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well fished hard 2 hours last night and it was a really tuff bite,things looked very promising with baitfish around but not huge schools. Started out with the hot color chartruese Swaggin Minnow and busted a 16" right away and missed another then notta tried redeyes,vibe,jerkbait nothing went back to swim and got one more about 17" then one other bite. Talked to some guys who had been on lake and they said same thing very tough out there. Oh well still enjoyed it and will be hitting another spot late night tomorrow. Bite on Oshay was pathetic one guy said who was leaving at ramp.He and his wife caught only a few bass all day from 8 in the morning to after 6 this evening when i drove by there. Bass tourney there tonight wonder if it got better. Another guy with his wife came in and they were hunting for saugeyes said same thing terrible could not find any. So bite has got funky over last couple days so be patient and keep in search mode till you find some or at least find some good new spots for future!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

We fished it the other day and hit em early and that was it.. cant wait for this weather to cool down some.

also fishslim you have a pm about some of those swimbaits.. lemme know brotha


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fished a dock last night from 7:30-8:15. Found the whitebass busting the surface and threw the swaggin Chartruese, completely destroyed a couple swims after 15 or so fish. I was to the point that I was just throwing the tail and still was catching fish. 
Right under the schooled baitfish, I would hit one and then would see boils for the next few seconds. Like I just started them feeding on the fish above. It was interesting.
ying


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Slim- I would consider 3 keeper saugeye a good night. Of course I don't know the locations yet but I continue exploring.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Capital outdoorsman, Im with ya bud, at any lake other then buckeye lake 2-4 eyes is a good one for me. But at buckeye i can usually put something together! I just really need more footwork done at the other central oh. lakes. If i can get away from buckeye this fall im going to really start trying to figure out alum and hoover. I have navionics hot maps on the desktop, and alum creek was my free high def. choice. So i have some good spots picked out just need to do it!
Will see this fall!
Bobby


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol understand guys just this area has been pretty steady for numbers last few years.Bobby if Buckeye is working no need to not keep at it lol that was my philosophy towards indian i would fish it 3-4 times a week no reason to chase and search when there right at your feet!!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the only problem with that navonics high def map of alum is that it dosent include water in the 1-10 ft range which is where many eyes are in spring and fall. Bummed me out when i saw that.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Josh thats my area!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim, Yea i know you should never leave biteing fish. But just seems bigger fish come from hoover and alum, And this fall id rather catch 1 8 lber then a limit of eaters(acually ill take what i can get)
Bigjoshy, Yeas that does suck about the maps, and when they draw down the lake theres some guesswork that needs done. But it does give me a good idea of where to start, and shows me if there is deeper water near that shollower stuff.
Acually last spring it helped me find one of my better spots at buckeye.


----------

